# Tupolev Tu-22 Blinder



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is the 1/72 Italeri kit, done up in Iraqi markings. I figure they probably weren't the best at keeping their aircraft ship-shape, so I weathered it to _death _- paint chips, pastel streaks, and a sludge wash of black tempera.

I've always loved this jet. I think it's one of the coolest-looking things to ever come out of Russia




























This thing takes up way too much shelf space :lol:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

What can I say John except...WOW...that's an amazing job.
I always think the Blinder looks like something from Thunderbirds or Captain Scarlet...I think it's those engines which look like they were stuck on either side of the tail simply to make it look meaner.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice build John, I've always liked that plane myself. And you're probably spot-on with the weathering.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Bloody outstanding!!

Top notch weathering on that one John.
(English slang alert!)
That is absolutely and without a doubt the canines' testiculars sir.

Go easy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tanks, guys 

Did up the page for my website today:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/tu-22-1.html


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Great job.

Yeah, cool plane.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

miniature sun said:


> I always think the Blinder looks like something from Thunderbirds or Captain Scarlet...I think it's those engines which look like they were stuck on either side of the tail simply to make it look meaner.


I was going to say JOE 90. If it didn't really exist I would say nice kitbash.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Whoa....this is one beautiful looking model, John...wow!


----------



## thegt4master (Mar 17, 2007)

That is one great looking aircraft !


----------

